# Press fingers made



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

All of the press and press finger operations got letters from Last Chance Archery to cease production due to patent infringement. Lots of people interested, but don't get in trouble selling.


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

*Press fingers*

If the price is right there is always interest.
Thanks Dan


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll see what I can come up with. Does LAst chance archery sell there fingers indivually or only with them on a press?


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*count me in*

I would be in the market for 2 sets if the price is right.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in. Let us know.


----------



## dcs (Oct 31, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would think that there would not be a patent infringement unless they were identical/

I am also looking for some fingers.


----------



## seindhunter (Jul 23, 2009)

I could use a couple of sets.


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

*fingers*

I would be interested in a pair.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

make the fingers different than last chances and your all set.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I need two sets of coil spring suspension "arms" if you can get some for me.


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

Good price = +1 from me :wink:


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Keep the maker a secret and do not sell them. Give them away for free but just remember your time to the post office and packaging is expensive:wink:


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Guess we'll see how long this one lasts.:wink:


----------



## i8yr5_0 (Mar 15, 2010)

Patents can be wrote for many different things about the product not just the design and shape. So check that out first that should be public knowledge. Then go around it. That's how all aftermarket companies work.
Rick


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

all of archery is nothing more than copying. they all do it. i like the u-pins on the omni press with the over arms,they are on e-bay. didnt mean to steel the thread,just makeing a comment.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

For all of those that have replied to this post and Pm'ed me I am working on getting a price on the fingers. They are going to be done out of 1/2" steel. Unsure of the method of cutting as I'm using a guy my dad uses for motorcycle axle plates. I will be posting a price hopefully in a few days. All those interested send me an Email with Fingers in the subject line so I can keep everyone informed on the fingers.

[email protected]


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*patents*

:beeratent in fringment.....L.o.L
WE ARE IN A WORLD OF CAPITALISM....What eveyone wants.
If you can copy it cheaper do it. 
If you can build it cheaper do it.
If you can get it built over seas do it.
:wink:
Last chance better get use to it.


----------



## BornN2Grave (Feb 5, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't like someone stealing my ideas and designs for profit.
To borrow ideas for personal use or to share these ideas with others is another story.
I'll shut up now:zip:


----------



## BornN2Grave (Feb 5, 2010)

no1huntmaster said:


> :beeratent in fringment.....L.o.L
> WE ARE IN A WORLD OF CAPITALISM....What eveyone wants.
> If you can copy it cheaper do it.
> If you can build it cheaper do it.
> ...


I hope you were being sarcastic.
The typical American mentallity.
F-everyone over for personal gain.:thumbs_do


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

BornN2Grave said:


> I hope you were being sarcastic.
> The typical American mentallity.
> F-everyone over for personal gain.:thumbs_do


Hate to break it to ya but that is what is going on in this country... look at Wal-mart and Wall-street...no difference there. It is all about who can get it to you faster and cheaper. Then you are left with a bad taste in your mouth when the accellerator sticks and you crash or your tires are too low and you roll your exploder... doesn't matter the brand - there is no loyalty left in this country. Seriously, look at the "Change" we are getting... I don't even have change in my pocket anymore thanks to that capitalistic prick and you think Last Chance should get a break? Just venting some thoughts... don't take it personally, unless you voted for Hussein.


----------



## BornN2Grave (Feb 5, 2010)

MightyElkHntr said:


> Hate to break it to ya but that is what is going on in this country... look at Wal-mart and Wall-street...no difference there. It is all about who can get it to you faster and cheaper. Then you are left with a bad taste in your mouth when the accellerator sticks and you crash or your tires are too low and you roll your exploder... doesn't matter the brand - there is no loyalty left in this country. Seriously, look at the "Change" we are getting... I don't even have change in my pocket anymore thanks to that capitalistic prick and you think Last Chance should get a break? Just venting some thoughts... don't take it personally, unless you voted for Hussein.


I did not vote for Barry Soetoro AKA Barack Hussein Obama.Where is his birth certificate?Your vote no longer counts,elections are fixed,and this country is being sold out by international bankers and corporations.Destroyed by design!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

no1huntmaster said:


> :beeratent in fringment.....L.o.L
> WE ARE IN A WORLD OF CAPITALISM....What eveyone wants.
> If you can copy it cheaper do it.
> If you can build it cheaper do it.
> ...


X10

Personally I hope you sell the hell out of these things. Like said above, if you can make it cheaper, do it. Don't be surprised if you get something from LCA, I hope you don't, but don't be surprised. They are protecting their development, intellectual property and of course, income.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

yup done got an email from mallory swaney at LCA. She was nice enough to send me the patents. :wink:


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Any ideas on cost? What plans are you using for the press?


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*letter*

So what are you going to do keep on or come to a halt like everyone else has I hope you keep going but don't want to see anything happen to you. You have my Email addy so you can contact me without going thru AT.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

MightyElkHntr said:


> I need two sets of coil spring suspension "arms" if you can get some for me.


I bought a similar item called "metal chopsticks", but I LIKE the *coil spring suspension "arms"* much better!!!
Maybe we could *STANDARDIZE* this term so that there would be no confusion in the future with that of which we speak.....no what I mean!
I can see ALL KINDS OF USES for the *COIL SPRING SUSPENSION ARMS*!:wink:
I have a need for such an item at different times, but they are difficult to find sometimes. But there are a few knowledgable souls out there that can make them for you if you can find them!!! :zip: :thumbs_up


----------



## caribou77 (Apr 11, 2010)

What is the big deal with these "fingers"? I don't understand why you need them. I understand what they are used for but why this exact design? Is it just because they are slightly adjustable?


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Actually, if you change the design by just a certain percentage (I was thinking it was like 10%) then it doesn't violate the patent I was once told. Not sure if that's true or not but if it is then a minor change in the look/ dimensions/ angles would easily fit the 10% rule and still give you a great press finger. Just a thought.......


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but from I understand, it's not necessarily the design of the fingers. It's the method involved with pressing a bow and the associated pieces that make that possible. So it's not really a matter of changing an angle here or a length there.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Gunner7800 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but from I understand, it's not necessarily the design of the fingers. It's the method involved with pressing a bow and the associated pieces that make that possible. So it's not really a matter of changing an angle here or a length there.


Well, like I said I'm not 100% positive about what I suggested. and it may be copyright and not patent infringement I'm thinking of that allows the 10% change. Not sure, was just throwing it out for conversation.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

What a joke. Last Chance wants $600 for the press with THEIR fingers on it.ukey:


----------



## caribou77 (Apr 11, 2010)

rkjtg said:


> What a joke. Last Chance wants $600 for the press with THEIR fingers on it.ukey:


600!? did you find a factory second somewhere? I've seen prices in the high 7's


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate that I got everyones hopes up, but I still havent heard from the guy.:sad: I'm going to shoot him another email and call him first thing in the morning hopefully we can get something rolling.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Make them, bolt them together, and sell them as trout line weights. Once we get them and "mod" them to use on a bow press its our problem.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

caribou77 said:


> 600!? did you find a factory second somewhere? I've seen prices in the high 7's


Nope, that is right from their website.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

pTac said:


> Actually, if you change the design by just a certain percentage (I was thinking it was like 10%) then it doesn't violate the patent I was once told. Not sure if that's true or not but if it is then a minor change in the look/ dimensions/ angles would easily fit the 10% rule and still give you a great press finger. Just a thought.......


Not exactly how patent laws work. The popular myth of slightly modigying a design by a certain percentage does not get one around a patent......


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I would want a pair if price is OK.

Bob


----------



## bigbehr (Aug 17, 2009)

I would be interested as well if thety were priced fair as well.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay guys finaly got in touch with another person to do the cutting. We are looking at $20.40 for a set of four with just the mounting hole. That does not include shipping. My first problem is getting the money together to pay for all of the fingers at once. I got a quote for 45 sets, would everyone be willing to pay upfront for them so we can make this happen. If it makes any of you fill better I will give you what ever contact information that you want on me. Let me hear your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

It's a good thing you know people with madskills 


rkjtg said:


> What a joke. Last Chance wants $600 for the press with THEIR fingers on it.ukey:



That's a hell of a price for a set. Shipping should NOT be over 5 bucks as a set of four fingers will fit in the Flat Rate small shipping box that USPS has available. I paid 40 or 60, can't recall off hand, for a set before the "letters" were sent out. I found the CAD drawing and am going to see what I can have done since someone has permanently borrowed the press I made 


F.C.Hunter said:


> Okay guys finaly got in touch with another person to do the cutting. We are looking at $20.40 for a set of four with just the mounting hole. That does not include shipping. My first problem is getting the money together to pay for all of the fingers at once. I got a quote for 45 sets, would everyone be willing to pay upfront for them so we can make this happen. If it makes any of you fill better I will give you what ever contact information that you want on me. Let me hear your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll pay up front for 2 sets of coil spring compression arms... how do you want it?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

MightyElkHntr said:


> I'll pay up front for 2 sets of coil spring compression arms... how do you want it?


Up front for one set of 4


----------



## young blood (Aug 27, 2007)

MightyElkHntr said:


> I'll pay up front for 2 sets of coil spring compression arms... how do you want it?


I'm is for a set also. Just let me know how we need to pay.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Bnbfishin said:


> It's a good thing you know people with madskills
> 
> 
> 
> That's a hell of a price for a set. Shipping should NOT be over 5 bucks as a set of four fingers will fit in the Flat Rate small shipping box that USPS has available. I paid 40 or 60, can't recall off hand, for a set before the "letters" were sent out. I found the CAD drawing and am going to see what I can have done since someone has permanently borrowed the press I made


Borrowed.....WHAT. You ain't getting it back.:shade:
I know someone else that would be interested in a set.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay guys there was a change done to them instead of them being at a 45 I had them change the design to a 90 degree. Should I change it back to 45 or what do you guys want. I'm all ears. As far as funds I will take U.S. Postal money order or money gram money orders that you can get from wally mart. When you send funds enclose a note with your AT user name Email and Address and how many sets you are ordering. Don't forget to add $5.00 for your shipping cost.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the 45 might give better clearance for the cams. I may be wrong. Someone else chime in?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

pbuck said:


> I think the 45 might give better clearance for the cams. I may be wrong. Someone else chime in?


Mine are at 45 degree with a short 60 degree leg. Fits everything I tried so far.
I am afraid the 90 degrees would limit you to much!


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay I will have them change it back to 45. Not sure if that will effect the price any or not.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

My guy is charging me $10 per finger. But I only need four. And he is right down the road.


----------



## ryan073 (Nov 3, 2007)

*fingers*

i'm in for up front too


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm in! Do you have Paypal by chance?


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

I will take a set of fingers . No problem paying up front.


----------



## dcs (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in also.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

All orders for the fingers are CANCELED I will proably have my account here terminated after the PM I just sent to Archerynutt???? :mg:


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Man that sucks thanks archerynutt


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Archers helping Archers.
What a JOKE!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, now you have to post the reason. I'm sure everybody is as curious as I am.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Probably due to the fact that archerynutt pm'd him and told him to stop and threats of lawsuits and such ticked him off and he said a few choice words. 

But who knows 

Thats what i figure NOT what I know !!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Isn't that the guy that got the patent.... LCA ( Last Chance Archery) and the use of a worm gear device, fingers and such to press from the tips?
Times must be getting tuff if you need to chase down a guy making a few bucks on the side:darkbeer:


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Fingers ??????????*

If anyone has a cad drawing or something close I will make them !!


----------

